# Velberts Queens



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank's for the report. I am going to buy me a queen or 2 of his. I saw some pics he posted a while back. The laying pattern was the best I have seen. I bought a couple of nucs from a guy here close, and he deals with Velbert and speaks very highly of him too.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Velbert is the ideal case of the combination of excellent queens and exceptional personal communication. His queens have done very well constantly.
I believe that he represent the advantage Larry Connor talks about, the advantage the small breeder (microbreeder) has against big breeders. 
I believe that smaller the number of queens you rear, more time potentially is spend to details, per queen, which is the key in queen rearing. Also being one man operation you set your own standards and there is no one there to mess with your system.
Great job Velbert

Thanks Gilman


----------

